
Parse Domains from URLs easily with Domainatrix (Ruby) - jmonegro
http://www.pauldix.net/2009/12/parse-domains-from-urls-easily-with-domainatrix.html
======
wgj
The conversation in the comments about how to name libraries is amusing. Who
knew that by reading a post about Domainatix, I'd also hear about something
called HookR?

~~~
paulhart
Don't forget the very-quickly-renamed Shemail library!

[http://blog.purifyapp.com/2009/12/30/mailstyle-a-html-
email-...](http://blog.purifyapp.com/2009/12/30/mailstyle-a-html-email-plugin-
for-ruby-on-rails/)

